# A Beginner?s Guide to Losing Body Fat



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The purpose of this article is to give the beginner a simple, uncomplicated approach to eating and exercising with the goal of losing body fat. A beginner is defined as someone with 2-4 months training experience, or someone who’s been training longer but feels they haven’t been making good progress.Want to lose body fat? The [...]

*Read More...*


----------

